# Wie repräsentativ sind die Hardware-Statistiken von Steam wirklich?



## Galford (20. Oktober 2013)

*Wie repräsentativ sind die Hardware-Statistiken von Steam wirklich?*

Immer wieder wenn ein Spielepublisher oder Entwickler die PC Version eines Spieles vernachlässigt bzw. die Fähigkeiten modernen PCs nichts ausnutzt, argumentieren viele mit den Steam-Hardwarestatistiken.
Immerhin haben dort viele noch CPUs mit nur zwei oder gar nur einem Kern. 

Nun, wie läuft es eigentlich ab? Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ich früher von Steam gefragt wurde ob ich meine Hardwaredaten übertragen lassen wollte. Ist das noch so oder wird das jetzt komplett automatisch von Steam erfasst? Ich bin der Meinung schon lange nicht mehr aktiv Daten übertragen zu haben.


Und wer loggt sich alles bei Steam ein, abgesehen von den üblichen Verdächtigen? 

Spieler die eigentlich schon lange zu den Konsolen gewechselt sind, aber hin und wieder bei Steam vorbeischauen, weil sie alte Spiel günstig abgreifen können, die noch auf ihren alten PCs laufen?
Mütter, Väter, Omas und Opas, die Steam halt auf ihrem Rechner haben, weil es irgendwo, irgendwie mal was günstig gab, oder weil sie ihren Kindern oder Enkeln eine Spiel giften wollen?
Wie viele loggen sich mit ihren Arbeitsrechner bei Steam ein?

Eigentlich geht es nur um eines: wie repräsentativ ist die Steam Hardwareumfrage wirklich, im Hinblick auf den normaler PC-Spieler, der wirklich auch am PC einige Stunde, Tage und Wochen im Jahr spielt?

Natürlich kann man Rückschlüsse ziehe - ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass die Statistiken bei Steam nicht aussagekräftig sind. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, welche Rückschlüsse Publisher und Entwickler aus den Hardwarestatistiken ziehen?

Wie haltbar ist die Argumentation, der Marke "PC Version ist halt schlechter, weil kaum einer die nötige Hardware hat - das lohnt sich nicht"?


Sollte das Thema schon mal diskutiert worden sein, entschuldige ich mich, ich habe es jedenfalls nicht gefunden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie repräsentativ sind die Hardware-Statistiken von Steam wirklich?*

Wissenschaftliche Antwort:
Eine Aussage über die Representativität der STEAM-Umfragen zu treffen ist für uns unmöglich, da wir weder den Ablauf der Umfrage noch die Daten oder deren Auswertung kennen.

Eigene Meinung:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass wenn solche Dinge bei marktwirtschaftlichen Entscheidungen herangezogen werden das Menschen tun, die von der Materie (sprich Mathematik/Logik/Statistik) so viel Durchblick haben dass daraus richtige Schlüsse gezogen werden können - alles andere wäre grober Unfug. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass entsprechende Firmen die 500€ einsparen wollen die ein Mathematiker für die statistische Auswertung der Daten haben will und dadurch riskiert, hunderttausende von Euros aufgrund falscher Interpretationen der Daten in den Sand zu setzen.


----------



## Galford (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie repräsentativ sind die Hardware-Statistiken von Steam wirklich?*

Danke für die Antwort.

Das bedeutet dann, dass wer als normaler User mit der Steam-Statistik argumentiert, dies kaum sinnvoll tun kann, da er eigentlich keine sicheren Aussagen treffen kann.

Und das reicht mir eigentlich aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie repräsentativ sind die Hardware-Statistiken von Steam wirklich?*



Galford schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dann, dass wer als normaler User mit der Steam-Statistik argumentiert, dies kaum sinnvoll tun kann, da er eigentlich keine sicheren Aussagen treffen kann.


 
So lange man nur irgendwelche Balken oder zusammengezählte Zahlen hat kann man damit wenn mans wirklich ernsthaft betreiben will gar nichts anfangen. Um da fundierte Ergebnisse abzuliefern die auch einer echten Überprüfung standhalten würden bedarf es der gesamten Bandbreite an Informationen welche Daten wann wo wie geanu erhoben wurden und die sind nunmal soweit ich weiß nicht öffentlich.

Was wir da öffentlich sehen können ist nur eine unbedeutende "Beruhigung" für die Leute die da ihre Daten hinschicken, die echten verwertbaren Ergebnisse sehen anders (und höchstwahrscheinlich weit komplizierter) aus.


----------



## Shona (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie repräsentativ sind die Hardware-Statistiken von Steam wirklich?*



Galford schrieb:


> Nun, wie läuft es eigentlich ab? Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ich früher von Steam gefragt wurde ob ich meine Hardwaredaten übertragen lassen wollte. Ist das noch so oder wird das jetzt komplett automatisch von Steam erfasst? Ich bin der Meinung schon lange nicht mehr aktiv Daten übertragen zu haben.


 Die Umfrage gibt es noch genau so nur das diese nicht alle Steam User auf einmal bekommen sondern jeden Monat durch Zufall vll 10% ausgesucht werden und dann eben diese Meldung bei denen kommt.



Galford schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man Rückschlüsse ziehe - ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass die Statistiken bei Steam nicht aussagekräftig sind. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, welche Rückschlüsse Publisher und Entwickler aus den Hardwarestatistiken ziehen?


Würden Publisher irgendwelche Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen dann würde man sich schon fragen wieso sie Spiele machen die weitaus mehr Hardwareanforderungen haben als diese was bei den Hardwarestatistiken rauskommen 
Gerade bei der Grafikkarte sieht man es sehr gut den die häufigste die verwende wird ist die Intel HD Graphics 3000 mit 3,87% -> Steam Hardware & Software Survey

Eigene Meinung:
Für mich ist diese Statistik totaler humbug und absolut nicht aussagekräftig oder repräsentativ.


----------

